# How much should i pay for....?



## chadpulsfort (Jun 22, 2009)

Im looking to buy a 240sx. Im looking at one right now but i think the price is to high. Its a 1990, single cam, hatch, dents and rust, it doesnt run and he doesnt know why, its got full exhust, and an intake. hes asking 1000. how much should he be asking for or how much should i pay for a car like this. If anyones got one near NC and wants to sell let me know. thanks


----------



## MYNISMO (Jul 22, 2009)

Id say 800 to 900 because its a single cam, and body damage, not running, but then again it has some mods to it already, but still the heart of the car is the engine, think twice!!!


----------



## cls12vg30 (Oct 21, 2003)

Have you checked out carolinanissans.com? There's usually guys on there looking to sell 240's.


----------

